# Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Hallo Community und frohes neues Jahr! 

Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr einen neuen Rechner gönnen und brauche ein wenig eure Hilfe. 
Eine Zusammenstellung habe ich schon, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es da nicht noch was zu verbessern gibt. 
So sieht die Wunschliste aus:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/registry/wishlist/1FWMA9SHMXR1W/ref=topnav_lists_2

Der Rechner wird zum Spielen und Arbeiten genutzt. 

Gehäuse und Mainboard sollten bleiben, bei den anderen Teilen bin ich mir nicht sicher. 
Mal abgesehen von den Preisen:
Reicht das Netzteil? Es soll Ende 2013 eine zweite GraKa im SLI Verbund dazu kommen. 
Gibts eine bessere WaKü die vielleicht auch Wartungsfrei ist? 
Alternative zur GraKa die auch so einfach zu reinigen ist? 
Gibts besseren oder besser passenden RAM? 
Ist die SSD ok? 

Ich freu mich über alle Tips, Ideen und Vorschläge! 

LG Andy


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

Das Mainboard ist total oversized, da reicht ein Gigabyte Z77X-D3H oder ein ASRock Z77 Extreme4 locker aus. Beim RAM bitte ohne Heatspreader (Hahnenkämme), da es sonst zu Kompatibilätsproblemen kommen kann. Und bitte keine Kompakt-Wakü, ich würde einen Thermalright Macho nehmen. Vom ersparten kannst du dir eine GTX670 kaufen. Als Netzteil (für SLI reicht das) würde ich das E9 von be quiet mit 680 Watt nehmen.


----------



## JackOnell (1. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das Mainboard ist total oversized, da reicht ein Gigabyte Z77X-D3H oder ein ASRock Z77 Extreme4 locker aus. Beim RAM bitte ohne Heatspreader (Hahnenkämme), da es sonst zu Kompatibilätsproblemen kommen kann. Und bitte keine Kompakt-Wakü, ich würde einen Thermalright Macho nehmen. Vom ersparten kannst du dir eine GTX670 kaufen. Als Netzteil (für SLI reicht das) würde ich das E9 von be quiet mit 680 Watt nehmen.



Würde ich auch so sehen über 300 fur ein Board ist wohl zu viel, dann lieber ne grössere SSD nehmen.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Hui das ging ja schnell! Danke! 
Tja Mainboard wirkt oversized und dein vorgeschlagenes habe ich mir schon angeguckt, problem dabei ist das dieses zu wenig Sata Anschlüsse hat. 
Ich brauche jetzt schon 6 und brauch noch Luft nach oben. 
Weiterhin hat es nur einen USB 3.0 Connector ich brauch aber zwei. 

Das mit den Hahnenkämmen wusste ich nicht, machen Kühlkörper generell Probleme? 

Die andere WaKü guck ich mir mal an. Machen die kompakten meist Ärger oder einfach zu wenig Leistung fürs Geld? 

Netzteil guck ich mir auch an!


----------



## X Broster (1. Januar 2013)

Bei den WaKüs scheiden sich die Geister, ich bin seit 2 Jahren stolzer Besitzer einer H70 und kann sagen die ist 1000mal besser als LuKü. Und vorallem kann RAM verwendet werden, egal wiehoch der Hahnenkamm ist. Beispielsweise meine Dominator GT.

Aber wenn's ums Geld geht, und das ist den meisten wichtig, eher LuKü.

---
SSD lieber eine Samsung 840 Pro(der Nachfolger)


----------



## Adi1 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Für ein gutes Case brauchst Du auch nicht so viel Geld ausgeben Produktvergleich Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL), Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt, Corsair Obsidian Series 650D mit Sichtfenster (CC650DW) | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Sorry aber von den schwarzen Kisten habe ich genug. Das Gehäuse ist perfekt für mich  

@x broster: SSD ist doch eine 840 pro


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt schon 6 und brauch noch Luft nach oben.
> Weiterhin hat es nur einen USB 3.0 Connector ich brauch aber zwei.



Dann kannst Du Dir diese mal anschauen: Produktvergleich


----------



## minicoopers (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Die 840 Pro ist reine Geldverschwendung. Die "normale" 840 reicht vollkommen und ist um einiges günstiger. Den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied merkt man nur in Benchmarks


----------



## KaiTorben (1. Januar 2013)

Das hier reicht auch: http://geizhals.at/de/749610
Dazu dann den i5-3570k, von einem TR Macho gekühlt. 
8 GB RAM Corsair Vengeance LP


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



KaiTorben schrieb:


> Das hier reicht auch: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das hat aber nur einen internen USB3-Header.

@topic
Lass das Flüssigmetall-Pad weg. Das bringt so gut wie nichts, der Burn-in klappt nicht immer und wenn der Kühler Aluminiumanteile in der Legierung hat, gibt es eine Riesen-Sauerei  Daher lieber normale WLP verwenden.


----------



## KaiTorben (1. Januar 2013)

Bei mir steht da 2...


> Anschlüsse intern: 2x USB 3.0 (Z77)


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ja. Weil ein interner USB3-Header 2 USB3-Anschlüsse bereitstellen kann.


----------



## X Broster (1. Januar 2013)

Upps übersehen.

Das Mainboard ist wirklich sehr überteuert, ich würd ein gutes günstigeres von GB oder Asus nehmen. 



Bei dem Gehäuse haste recht, diese Einheitsgehäuse hat wirklich jeder. Es muss einem einfach gefallen, mein neues kostet auch 300€ aufwärts.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



> @topic
> Lass das Flüssigmetall-Pad weg. Das bringt so gut wie nichts, der Burn-in klappt nicht immer und wenn der Kühler Aluminiumanteile in der Legierung hat, gibt es eine Riesen-Sauerei  Daher lieber normale WLP verwenden.



Danke für den Tipp, wird geändert! 

@topic habe ich das richtig verstanden das RAM mit Kühlkörper nurbei normalen CPU Kühlern probleme macht? 
Wäre ja egal da ich ne WaKü für die CPU möchte.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind nur in dem Grenzbereich besser als ein Silver Arrow oder K2, wenn sie aufgrund von hohen Drehzahlen, die sie benötigen, lauter sind.
Nimm einen guten Luftkühler.


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ja, RAM mit Heatspreader macht nur bei größeren Tower-Kühlern Platzprobleme. Eine Fertig Flüssigkeitskühlung ist aber nur im Grenzbereich etwas leistungsstärker, dann aber sehr laut : Corsair H80 noise levels - YouTube

Hintergrund ist, dass der Lamellenabstand bei den Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlungen im Vergleich zu Luftkühlern sehr eng ist (damit genügend Oberfläche für den Wärmetausch generiert wird). Dadurch muss der Lüfter schnell drehen, um genug kalte Luft durch die Lamellen zu pressen. Wenn Du langsame Lüfter auf die Corsair H100 u.ä. montierst, ist die Kühlleistung nicht höher als die eines guten Luftkühlers. Zudem kommt noch, dass die Pumpe nicht völlig geräuschlos arbeitet.

Daher würde ich einen guten Luftkühler kaufen, z.B. den EKL Alpenföhn K2. Mit dem schaffst Du auch locker 4,5GHz und alles darüber ist eh nicht wirklich alltagstauglich.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Gut, dann Luftkühler. Dann muss ich nur ausmessen ob das passt. 
Die Heatspreader ansich machen aber schon sinn, oder bringt das nix?


----------



## minicoopers (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ne die bringen keinen Unterschied


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

RAM wird eh nur handwarm, die Heatspreader sind nur Show und Marketing.

Mit Luftkühlern gibt es da keine Platzprobleme, es passen Kühler bis 190mm Höher rein: http://geizhals.at/de/670855


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Super, dann brauch ich den Quatsch ja nicht. Welche zwei 8GB Riegel würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Produktvergleich 2x8GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

man könnte es so machen:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 (DDR3-1600) (GD316GB1600C11DC)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x NZXT Switch 810 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-SW810-B1)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  750W ATX 2.3 (P10-750W/BN202)


----------



## Adi1 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Wenn Du ein Case mit Fenster nimmst, können Heatspreader schon schön aussehen, aber notwendig sind die nicht.


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 1 x Kingston HyperX blu. red DIMM XMP Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1600) (KHX16C9B1RK2/8X)



 Die RAM Spannung ist zu hoch für die CPU.


----------



## Gary94 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

der pc-nutzer: RAM hat 1,65V würde ich nicht machen, desweiteren wozu ein Netzteil mit 750W?

EDIT: Ups, hab überlesen das er SLI machen will.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Softy schrieb:


> Die RAM Spannung ist zu hoch für die CPU.


 
habs gemerkt & editiert


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

@pc-nutzer: danke für die Zusammenstellung allerdings ist das dann ein völlig anderer Rechner. 
Das Gehäuse und Mainboard sind must have. 

Habe die anderen Positionen mal überarbeitet :

Amazon.de: Gudrun Müller: Rechner


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

das gehäuse und mainboard sind unnötig


----------



## soth (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Nur mal so als Einwurf... 
Passt das Sniper überhaupt ins Level 10


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



soth schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Einwurf...
> Passt das Sniper überhaupt ins Level 10


 
ja, das tut es


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Also das mit dem Gehäuse kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber beim Mainboard würde ich das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder das ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.
Die sind deutlich günstiger und reichen auch aus


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Geschmack ist niemals unnötig, denn die schwarzen Kisten, sind einfach hässlich. 
Und da da das Gehäuse auch für meinen Workflow perfekt ist bleibts dabei. 
Und Board habe ich ja schon erklärt : es muss 2 USB 3.0 Header haben und soviele sata Anschlüsse wie möglich.


----------



## soth (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> ja, das tut es


Und woher weißt du das? Link bitte!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Hallo Community und frohes neues Jahr!
> 
> Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr einen neuen Rechner gönnen und brauche ein wenig eure Hilfe.
> Eine Zusammenstellung habe ich schon, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es da nicht noch was zu verbessern gibt.
> ...



Du willst dir ein 340€ Brett kaufen, sparst aber bei der Grafikkarte? 
Kauf dir ein 130€ Brett, einen Hub und eine AMD 7970 oder GTX 670 und verabschiede dich vom Gedanken, Ende 2013 eine weitere Grafikkarte zu kaufen (die dann ja veraltet ist).


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



soth schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du das? Link bitte!



Siehe Thermaltake Homepage: Thermaltake - Germany - Level 10 GT LCS 2.0 - VN10031W2N-B
Es kann mATX, ATX und E-ATX Mainboards aufnehmen 

EDIT: falscher Link --> http://de.thermaltake.com/products-model_Specification.aspx?id=C_00001891


----------



## Adi1 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Nur mal so als Einwand,

hier geht es nicht darum, ob das Mainboard oder das Case notwendig ist,
sondern darum, dass das Ganze schön aussieht.


----------



## soth (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



ich888 schrieb:


> Siehe Thermaltake Homepage: Thermaltake - Germany - Level 10 GT LCS 2.0 - VN10031W2N-B
> Es kann mATX, ATX und E-ATX Mainboards aufnehmen


Und was bringt ihm das 
Das Sniper ist kein E-ATX Board, sondern ein XL-ATX Board


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Laut Geizhals ist es ein E-ATX Board, laut Gigabyte Seite ist es auch E-ATX 
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - G1.Sniper 3 (rev. 1.0)


----------



## soth (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Auf der deutschen Seite steht XL-ATX 
Wobei die Maße (30,5cm×26,4cm) weder zu E-ATX(305mm×330mm), noch zu XL-ATX (345,4mm×263mm) passen


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ausmaße passen aber da XL-ATX ein flexibles Format ist und die Sniper kleiner als E-ATX ist. 
Ein wenig hab ich mich schlau gemacht  

Hub bringt mir nix da ich die zwei USB 3.0 Header brauche, einer fürs Gehäuse, einer für den Cardreader.

Edit: vor ein paar Tagen stand auf der Gigabyte Seite aber wirklich noch XL-ATX daher hab ich ja extra nachgeforscht. 
Haben sie wohl geändert.

Edit2: da weiß wohl die rechte Hand nicht was die linke macht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

beide links sagen: maße= 30.5x26.4 cm


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Hub bringt mir nix da ich die zwei USB 3.0 Header brauche, einer fürs Gehäuse, einer für den Cardreader.


 
Das UD5H hat sogar drei USB 3 Header auf dem Board.
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JackOnell (1. Januar 2013)

Die Kühlung war die ja wichtig was ist wenn du am Board sparst und anstelle dessen in eine richtige wakü investierst


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das UD5H hat sogar drei USB 3 Header auf dem Board.
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
hast recht


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Das wäre eine Alternative. 
Allerdings habe ich 5 Platte inkl der SSD somit wären alle 6gbps Anschlüsse belegt, das Sniper hätte noch einen frei. 
Jetzt ist die frage ob sich die Mehrkosten rechnen? Ich denke eher nicht. 
Ok das Board guck ich mir genauer an! 

WaKü brauche ich nicht wirklich, war nur im ersten Plan eine Idee, die ich aber schon geändert habe.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Festplatten (normale Festplatten) reizen gerade mal SATA1 aus, da hast du *gar *keinen Geschwindigkeitsverlust, wenn die Platte ,,nur`` an SATA2 hängt.
SATA3 lohnt nur für SSD`s und sehr schnelle Festplatten.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

das board wär ne alternative: ASRock Z77 WS, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

edit; falscher link, der ist richtig: http://geizhals.de/749620


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Klasse, danke für die Info, dann wird es das UD5H!


----------



## JackOnell (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> WaKü brauche ich nicht wirklich, war nur im ersten Plan eine Idee, die ich aber schon geändert habe.



Schau dir mal den an


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ich glaube der Alpenföhn K2 macht da nen besseren Job. 

Allerdings bin ich jetzt am überlegen ob ich nicht lieber wirklich etwas mehr in die GraKa stecken sollte. 
Was meint ihr, lieber ne GTX 680?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Alpenföhn K2 macht da nen besseren Job.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich jetzt am überlegen ob ich nicht lieber wirklich etwas mehr in die GraKa stecken sollte.
> Was meint ihr, lieber ne GTX 680?


 
keine gtx 680! das p/l verhältnis ist  nimm lieber eine hd 7970


----------



## KaiTorben (1. Januar 2013)

Ne, lieber eine AMD 7970, die ist schneller
Oder eine GTX 690, die ist noch schneller


----------



## TheJumper0 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Eine 690 ist aber auch sehr viel teurer !

Ich würde dir auch zu einer 7970 raten, z.B die von Asus oder Gigabyte


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Eine 690 ist aber auch sehr viel teurer !
> 
> Ich würde dir auch zu einer 7970 raten, z.B die von Asus oder Gigabyte


 
ich auch. aber nimm keine ghz-edition, die haben zu hohe spannung, sind lauter, heisser und verbrauchen mehr


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ok, ist die viel besser wie die 680? Bzw wieviel besser ist sie denn zur 660 ti oc?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Ok, ist die viel besser wie die 680? Bzw wieviel besser ist sie denn zur 660 ti oc?


 
nur etwas (2-4%)  aber sehr viel günstiger, zur gtx 660ti oc sinds dann schon so 25-30%


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Eine allgemeine Leistungsübersicht findest du hier: AMD Catalyst 12.11 Performance Analysis Review | techPowerUp 
Da kannst du alle Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen GPU`s ablesen.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ich hab gerade ab und an gelesen das die 7970 fiepst und durchhängt, ist das die Regel? 

Es gibt von Gigabyte eine OC und eine OC Ghz Version.. Die OC ist wohl schon schneller wie Standart oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade ab und an gelesen das die 7970 fiepst und durchhängt, ist das die Regel?


 
nein, das kommt nur vereinzelt vor


----------



## JackOnell (1. Januar 2013)

Generell würde ich nie zu einer Werksoc Karte raten, den Aufpreis kann Mann sich sparen und die 50 MHz selber drauf legen.
Und nicht zu selten kommen dann Karten an die zu wenig Saft haben instabil laufen, von Hand eingestellt oder das BIOS gefixt werden muss.
Wenn eine Karte dann eine normal meine zotac unterscheidet sich noch nicht mal im BIOS von der zotac amp Version und den gleichen Takt macht sie auch....


----------



## TheJumper0 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

https://geizhals.de/724074 die kannst du nehmen


----------



## KaiTorben (1. Januar 2013)

TheJumper0 schrieb:


> https://geizhals.de/724074 die kannst du nehmen



Ja, die ist gut aumen:


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Die habe ich jetzt auch auf der Liste. 

So siehts jetzt aus: Amazon.de: Gudrun Müller: Rechner

Also ich finde das jetzt super, schon mal danke für die vielen Tipps! 

Oder habt ihr noch Ideen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Die habe ich jetzt auch auf der Liste.
> 
> So siehts jetzt aus: Amazon.de: Gudrun Müller: Rechner
> 
> ...


 
musst du unbedingt über amazon bestellen?


----------



## minicoopers (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ich würde wie gesagt *nicht* die 840 *Pro *sondern die "normale Version der Samsung 840 nehmen. Die *Pro* Variante ist nur Geldverschwendung


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Nee ich hab nur die Liste bei Amazon geführt, so ist die leichter einsehbar. 

Laut mehreren Video Reviews soll die Pro aber schneller sein?!


----------



## minicoopers (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Außer in Benchmarks merkst Du keinen Unterschied zwischen der Pro und der normalen 840


----------



## Legacyy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Welche Video Reviews denn? 

Den Unterschied von der 840 Pro zur 840 spürt man im Alltag gar nicht.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Naja, youtube tv und dann gesucht. 

Aber wenn man es nicht merkt neh ich die normale.


----------



## Ratracer008 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Bei diesem PC reichen 480W locker!

680W ist übertrieben...


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Naja da habe ich lieber Reserven für Crossfire. 

Bei der 840 ist ja der Preisunterschied so groß, da nehm ich gleich 2x250gb.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Mehr würde ich auch nicht kaufen, da du nur 2x Sata 3 beim Chipsatz hast.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

ICh würde an Deiner Stelle entweder gleich oder gar keine zweite HD7970 kaufen. Denn wenn Du erst in einem Jahr die zweite holst, gibt es bis dahin schon eine neuere und vorallen stärkere Graka


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Sind aber 5 sata 3, zwei über Intel, drei über Marvel Chip.

Zweite GraKa wird im Anschluß gekauft, wenn alles lauffähig ist. 
Muss eh Stückweise kaufen, weil mein Goldesel verstopfung hat


----------



## Legacyy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Sind aber 5 sata 3, zwei über Intel, drei über Marvel Chip.


 Die über den Marvel Chip haben aber nur SATA 2 Geschwindigkeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Sind aber 5 sata 3, zwei über Intel, drei über Marvel Chip.


 
Der Marvel Controller taugt nichts.
SSDs *nur *an den Chipsatz hängen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Sind aber 5 sata 3, zwei über Intel, drei über Marvel Chip.
> 
> Zweite GraKa wird im Anschluß gekauft, wenn alles lauffähig ist.
> Muss eh Stückweise kaufen, weil mein Goldesel verstopfung hat


 
die z77-controller sind etwas schneller als die marvel-controller


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ich hab mir zwei Review/unboxings angeguckt und in beiden hieß es: Sata 3 6gbps over Marvel?!


----------



## Legacyy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Auf welcher Seite was das denn? Dann haben die aber mächtig wenig Ahnung


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Newegg TV: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Z77 Motherboard Overview - YouTube


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> die z77-controller sind etwas schneller als die marvel-controller


 
Das ist nicht das Problem.
Schließt du SSDs an den Marvel an, verlangsamt sich der Boot Vorgang erheblich, weil der Marvel Controller erst mal die SSD erkennen und dann alles laden muss, das dauert.
Die Zusatzcontroller taugen einfach nichts, egal ob Asmedia oder Marvel.



Legacyy schrieb:


> Auf welcher Seite was das denn? Dann haben die aber mächtig wenig Ahnung


 
Der Zusatzcontroller kannst schon Sata 6GB/s.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Also das UD5H hat
2x SATA  (Z77) direkt über den  Chipsatz (volle SATA3 Geschwindigkeit)
3x SATA (Marvell ) über Zusatzchip (SATA 2 Geschwindigkeit)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Zusatzcontroller kannst schon Sata 6GB/s.


 Er kann schon, aber in der Praxis wird eben "nur" SATA 3 Geschwindigkeit erreicht.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Mehr als zwei brauche ich eh nicht, aber gut zu wissen das die besser an den Intel Controler dran sollen.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Also das UD5H hat
> 2x SATA  (Z77) direkt über den  Chipsatz (volle SATA3 Geschwindigkeit)
> 3x SATA (Marvell ) über Zusatzchip (SATA 2 Geschwindigkeit)
> 
> ...



Das würde ja heißen das der Hersteller auch lügt:



> 2 x Marvell 88SE9172 chips:
> 
> 1. 3 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (GSATA3 6/7/8) supporting up to 3 SATA 6Gb/s devices
> 2. 1 x eSATA 6Gb/s connector on the back panel supporting up to 1 SATA 6Gb/s device
> 3. Support for RAID 0 and RAID 1


----------



## Legacyy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ich hab die Daten von hier: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Woher hast du denn die Angaben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Er kann schon, aber in der Praxis wird eben "nur" SATA 3 Geschwindigkeit erreicht.


 
Hast du mal ein Review, wo sie das explizit getestet haben?

Laut Gigabyte Handbuch kann der Marvel Controller Sata 6GB/s.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Von der internationalen Gigabyte Seite. 
Solche daten guckt man immer bei den Herstellern 

http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4167

Edit: sorry von der Deutschen.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Da find ich nur das hier:

Chipset: 

2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (SATA3 0/SATA3 1) supporting up to 2 SATA 6Gb/s devices
4 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2 2~5) supporting up to 4 SATA 3Gb/s devices
@Quanti
Hab nur das hier gefunden:
[User-Review] Kurz-Review SATA II vs SATA III vs Marvell SATA III


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Das sind die intel daten die du kopiert hast:



> Chipset:
> 
> 1. 2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (SATA3 0/SATA3 1) supporting up to 2 SATA 6Gb/s devices 2. 4 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2 2~5) supporting up to 4 SATA 3Gb/s devices 3. 1 x mSATA connector * The SATA2 5 connector will become unavailable when the mSATA connector is installed with a solid state drive. 4. Support for RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10 * When a RAID set is built across the SATA 6Gb/s and SATA 3Gb/s channels, the system performance of the RAID set may vary depending on the devices being connected.
> 
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Da find ich nur das hier:
> 
> Chipset:
> 
> ...



Das ist doch der Intel Chipsatz. 
Der kann nur 2x Sata 6GB/s und dazu hat er 4x Sata 3 GB/s.
Erst mit Haswell kommt 6x Sata 6GB/s.

AMD hat schon 8x Sata 6GB/S im Chipsatz.



Legacyy schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Hab nur das hier gefunden:
> [User-Review] Kurz-Review SATA II vs SATA III vs Marvell SATA III


 
Da steht nicht mal bei welches Brett er genommen hatte. 
Außerdem ist der Test schon älter, es hat sich eine Menge getan.
Beim Sockel 1156 kannst du den Marvel in der Tat knicken und die ersten 1155 Bretter hatten noch den gleichen drauf. Erst als die Boards nach dem Sata Gate Debakel auf den Markt kamen, wurde es besser.
Die neuen Bretter für Ivy haben alle bessere Controller (trotzdem sind sie im Vergleich zum Chipsatz immer noch Crap).


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ausserdem die Bootzeit zu messen gibt nur an wie lange das Board braucht. 
Wenn der Marvel erst erkannt werden muss, braucht der natürlich länger. 
Das sagt mir aber nicht ob der bei laufendem System 6gb/s kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Das sagt mir aber nicht ob der bei laufendem System 6gb/s kann.


 
Spielt auch keine Rolle.
Wenn du dir zwei SSDs kaufen willst, dann schließe sie an die beiden Sata 3 Ports des Intel Chipsatzes an. So wirst du so oder so keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

So werde ich das auch machen! Hach ich freu mich schon drauf. 
Jetzt such ich mir morgen noch die günstigsten Bezugsquellen raus und dann wird bestellt.


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Wie sieht denn die finale Zusammenstellung aus?

Fotos von dem Gehäuse wären super


----------



## Ratracer008 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Am besten über Geizhals suchen und schauen, ob MF oder HWV billiger ist


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Wahrscheinlich hat er  das hier


----------



## Ratracer008 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Nicht jedem sein Fall...
...mir gefällt es aber


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Hat aber aufjedenfall nicht jeder :thumbup:


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Jepp, ist ne abgefahrene Kiste, und abgefahren finde ich grundsätzlich gut  .


----------



## Ratracer008 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

@Rosi: Sieht man an deinem Avatar 

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auch auf Bilder vom fertigen Sys


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Fals jemand mal das Gehäuse. "Ausgefüllt" sehen will.

Schaut doch mal im Tagebuch von mir nach 

Vllt auch für den TE ganz Interessant !


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Jau das guck ich mir an! 
Ich kriege aber nicht den schwarzen sondern die Battle Edition. 
So sieht die fertige Zusammenstellung aus:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/registry/wishlist/1FWMA9SHMXR1W/ref=topnav_lists_2


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ich würde nixht die MX2 nehmen sondern die MX4....

Hoffe du kaufst nicht bei Amazon Ultra Teuer O.o


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Danke für den Tip! Ich guck mal was die mx4 besser kann. 
Ne da hab ich nur die Liste gemacht.


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ich würde nixht die MX2 nehmen sondern die MX4....



Naja, ist völllig egal. Die MX4 ist etwas weicher als die MX2. Oder meine MX2 ist schon etwas eingetrocknet  Aber einen Temperaturunterschied merkt man nicht


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ich steh auf weicher  hab jetzt die mx4 auf die Liste gesetzt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ich fahr damit ganz gut  

Gute wahl  

Überleg dir vllt den 120er gegen einen Arctic 12 PWM einzutauschen der hat für 4 € sowas von gut abgeschlossen in der PCGH Print hatte mir dann auch welche bestellt und bin begeistert


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Ich steh auf weicher



Ich auch. Soft(y) halt  Ist etwas besser zum verteilen.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ich hab mal den Arctic 12 PWM genommen der kostet ja weniger als die Hälfte von dem anderen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich auch. Soft(y) halt  Ist etwas besser zum verteilen.


 
Ab und zu muss es aber auch hart sein.


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Aber nur im Bett


----------



## Timsu (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Das Board passt nicht ins Gehäuse


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Oder im Feuergefecht  
Was haltet ihr von einer 500gb externen SSD? 
So als datencontainer?!

Edit: dann schneide ich es zurecht


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ein Sabbetooth passt vom Optischen besser zur Battle Edition


----------



## Timsu (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ein Sabbetooth passt vom Optischen besser zur Battle Edition


 
Das gibt es aber auch nicht in mATX.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Link bitte 

Edit neee das Board bleibt, optisch ist mir das innen wurscht.


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Wieso mATX ? Ist doch egal ! Hast du ne ahnung wie riesieg das Level 10 ist ? ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

Bei Amazon steht Mikro-ATX, aber laut Thermaltake Homepage gehen sogar E-ATX Boards rein. Ich glaube da vertrauen wir lieber der Thermaltake Homepage.


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Besser ist das. Das ist innen so groß das GraKa bis 36 cm länge Platz haben.


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ich selber habe das 10 GT und da sieht ein Mpower Z77 wie ne ameise aus  

Hier trotzdem mal das Asus

http://www.asus.de/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/SABERTOOTH_Z77/


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Das Sabertooth hat nur einen USB 3.0 Header und ist somit raus aus dem Rennen.
Aber geil aussehen würde es schon.


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Das wusste ich nicht ^^ meinte mur wegen der optik


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Höh der hat doch 4 3.0er und einen Front 3.0 ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

Es geht doch gerade darum, dass es nur einen internen USB 3.0 Header hat  Er will mindestens 2 interne USB 3.0 Header.


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Achsooooo sorry ... 

Kann ja auch mal Irren.....


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Einen fürs Gehäuse, einen für den Cardreader. 
Hast wohl nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen   tztztz


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ähm ne....    nich von anfang an ^^

Aber sry..... 

Warum nimmst du keinen Usb 3.0 multi card reader ?  

Dann brauchst du nur einen internen 3.0

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005ES0YYA/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B005ES0YYA


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Weil ich schon genug auf dem Schreibtisch stehen habe und intern finde ich somit die bessere Lösung. 
Und ich brauch weder suchen noch hin und her stöpseln.
Der in der Amazon Liste liest alles was ich brauche und hat noch einen USB 3.0 Port.


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Oki doki war nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Sag mal den Deckel beim Level 10 oben drauf neben den USB Ports, kann man den zur modifizierung abnehmen oder abschrauben?


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Nein soweit ich weiss nicht


----------



## Xanubius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Schade, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.


----------



## Xanubius (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Soo, ich habe nochmal ein wenig gegrübelt. 
Da ich eh zwei 840 nehme, eine für Windoof eine für Spiele, dachte ich mir das vielleicht eine dritte dazu kommen könnte. 
Ich habe öfter Stapelverarbeitung am laufen großer Bildmengen. Da wäre eine SSD vielleicht besser. 

Da SSD's ja nicht so warm werden wie HDD's wäre es doch Blödsinn die unteren belüfteten Docks zu belegen. 
Jetzt habe ich ein wenig gesucht und das hier gefunden:

SATA QuickPort Intern 4-Bay | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH

Somit hätte ich die SSD'S seperat, sie wären trotzdem belüftet und es gibt wenig Kabelsalat. 
Was haltet ihr von dem Gedankengang und dem Quickport?


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ich würde eher eine große SSD mit 512GB kaufen und dann später eine 2. dazu kaufen, wenn die erste nicht mehr reicht. Denn Intel hat ja leider nur 2x SATA 6GB/s im Chipsatz.


Ob der Wechselrahmen was taugt, weiß ich nicht. Könnte sein, dass der Mini-Lüfter nicht gerade leise ist


----------



## Speedy1612 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Würde auch sagen eine 512GB...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Januar 2013)

Ich würde es genauso wie Softy machen, dann hast du eine SSD für Windows und Spiele und auf die andere SSD kannst du dann die Bilder machen. Die beiden musst du dann allerdings an einen SATA3 Port, der über den Chipsatz angebunden ist, anschließen.


----------



## Xanubius (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Alles klar, dann direkt ne große. Mal guck wo ich den Wechselrahmen kriege und was er kostet.


----------



## Xanubius (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Soo Gehäuse und Netzteil für 308,26 zusammen incl Versand geordert. Günstiger war es nirgendwo zu finden.


----------



## Xanubius (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Wuhuuu habe gerade 16gb corsair vengance für 65€ gefunden gleich mit Cardreader bestellt. 
Jetzt ist der erste Schwung abgearbeitet.


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Hoffentlich der Low Profile RAM? 

Welchen CardReader hast Du genommen?


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Warun Low Profil RAM ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Januar 2013)

Wenn der RAM Heatspreader (Hahnenkämme) oben drauf hat, kann es Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit CPU Kühlern geben. Deshalb kann man vorbeugen um sowas zu vermeiden.


----------



## Xanubius (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Na klar low Profile. Cardreader den USB 3.0 von Akasa. 
Allerdings mit dem Alpenföhn K2 bin ich noch nicht so grün, irgendwie gefällt mir der Lüfter in der mitte nicht. 
Habt ihr noch andere die gut sind?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Januar 2013)

Du könntest dir auch mal den be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2 oder den Thermalright Silver Arrow anschauen. Oder auch den Noctua NH-D14  Aber Vorsicht, die sind alle sehr hoch und da musst du schon auf die maximale Kühlerhöhe im Gehäuse achten.


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Wie wäre es mit einem von diesen? -->  Produktvergleich


----------



## Xanubius (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Sorry Softy aber die haben alle einen Lüfter in der Mitte. 
Die anderen guck ich mir an! 
Ausmaße werde ich berücksichtigen.
Edit: die anderen haben ja auch alle Lüfter in der Mitte.  
Ist das effektiver? 
Auch wenn das Gehäuse Staubfänger hat, sind die dann nicht schwieriger zu reinigen? Also die Kühler.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Januar 2013)

Achso, du willst gar keinen Doppel-Turmkühler. Dann bleibt als einziger guter Turmkühler der Thermalright Archon zurück. Die anderen sind auch alles Doppel-Turmkühler.


----------



## Xanubius (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Naja was heißt wollen. Wenn ich die nicht oft reinigen muss wegen der Staubfilter im Gehäuse, dann ist es mir egal.
Ich denke nur das der mittlere Lüfter ziemlich fummelig ist zum entfernen. 

Sind denn die doppel Kühler so viel effektiver?


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Also ich habe den K2 seit ca. 1 Jahr und habe ihn erst einmal "entstaubt"  Den mittleren Lüfter zu entfernen ist am Anfang etwas fummelig, aber nicht schwer.

Die Doppelturmkühler brauchst Du eh nur, wenn Du stark übertakten willst. Für 4,5GHz reicht auch ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) oder be quiet! Dark Rock 2


----------



## Xanubius (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Na dann wird es wohl der Dark Rock 2. Stark übertakten will ich eh nicht. 
Und bei dem sehen die Klammern des Lüfters sehr bedienerfreundlich aus.


----------



## minicoopers (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*



Xanubius  schrieb:


> Na dann wird es wohl der Dark Rock 2. Stark übertakten will ich eh nicht.
> Und bei dem sehen die Klammern des Lüfters sehr bedienerfreundlich aus.


 Bei dem K2 ist die Lüfter-Montage/Demontage auch sehr einfach 
Aber der Dark Rock 2 ist auch


----------



## Xanubius (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Jetzt muss ich nur noch Nachforschen ob der ins Gehäuse passt.


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Der passt schon rein : Thermaltake - Global - Level 10 GT - VN10001W2N


----------



## minicoopers (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Der passt in das Gehäuse 

Edit: Zu langsam  immer diese vilen Tabs


----------



## Xanubius (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Wenn ich euch nicht hätte, würde ich immer noch suchen. Danke! 
Dann wirds der Dark Rock 2.

Edit: ganz großen Dank an alle die mir hier geholfen haben!!


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Ist ein toller Kühler (wie auch der EKL K2 [] ), viel Spaß damit


----------



## minicoopers (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner  und quäle ihn nicht so


----------



## Xanubius (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Hehe das kann ich nicht versprechen  aber ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten. 
Macht aber dann wohl mehr Sinn als Tagebuch, oder? 
Zusammenstellung passt nun, gekauft wird schon, jetzt geht's ans bauen und ans laufen bringen.


----------



## minicoopers (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Du könntest hier ja dann uns ein paar Bilder vom neuen Recher (Knecht ) hochladen


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Für ein paar Bilder kannst Du diesen Thread hier verwenden. Wenn es ausführlich werden soll, kannst Du ein Tagebuch aufmachen


----------



## Xanubius (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Bilder kommen auf jeden Fall! 
Mal gucken wie ausführlich ich das mache, dann mach ich vielleicht noch ein Tagebuch. 
Vielleicht wenn alle Teile da sind. 
Kostet halt doch einiges und geht nicht alles auf einmal. 
Aber "gut Ding will Weile haben!"


----------



## Xanubius (8. Januar 2013)

Netzteil kam Samstag an, aber das Gehäuse was gleichzeitig vom gleichen Shop versandt wurde hängt in Bielefeld fest. 
Sollte man den Gerüchten glauben ist es fast mit dem Nirvana zu vergleichen. 
Die Hotline will es jetzt wohl ankurbeln. 
Ich bin mal gespannt. Wenn man schon ein Jahr älter wird wäre es schön wenn es dann morgen noch dazu ankommen würde.


----------



## KaiTorben (8. Januar 2013)

Hast du Geburtstag oder was?


----------



## Xanubius (8. Januar 2013)

Noch nicht


----------



## KaiTorben (9. Januar 2013)

Sonsdern wann?


----------



## Xanubius (9. Januar 2013)

Na jetzt schon  
An alle hier ein leckeres (wenn auch nur)  virtuelles Bier! 
Für nicht Bier Trinker gibts Jack Daniels Single Barrel. 
Wer das nicbt mag darf sich an den Cocktails vergreifen! 
Und wer da noch nix gefundenen hat,  Coke ist auch da! 

Let's Paaaaarty! 

Schönen Gruß von allen 20 hier die hier noch die Hüfte rocken und sich Urlaub genommen haben. 
Ich soll euch schreiben : ihr verpasst was. 
So long ihr lieben!


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Na dann:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-gelber-unfug-5543-picture581577-a012.html


----------



## Xanubius (9. Januar 2013)

Dankeee, bin jetzt aber auch völlig durch und sehr gut eingelegt. 
Gehäuse ist gekommen, allerdings fehlen zwei Kabel. 
Bin mal gespannt wie die das regeln. Angerufen hab ich beim hardware versand schon mal. 

Sobald ich morgen wieder nen Schraubendreher richtig rum halten kann, setz ich das Netzteil ein und es gibt die ersten Bilder.


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Dann nüchtere mal schnell aus, wir warten solange auf die Bilder


----------



## Xanubius (11. Januar 2013)

Soo, gestern ging gar nix. 
Dafür habe ich heute ein wenig gebastelt. 
Sorry die Bilder sind schlecht da mir nur ein Tablet zur Verfügung steht. 
Digitalkamera kann ich mangels Rechner nicht auslesen. 
Netzteil ist drin, zwei Festplatten und der Bluray Brenner. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Joa... Ich hätte das Gehäuse gern mal in der Totalen


----------



## Xanubius (11. Januar 2013)

Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl, allerdings erst ein wenig später, pokere noch.


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neues Jahr neuer Rechner / Level 10 GT braucht Füllung*

Super  Wie ist Dein Eindruck vom Gehäuse bis jetzt?


----------



## Xanubius (11. Januar 2013)

Genial, super Kabelführung, Platten alle mit Strom schon feddich.


----------

